# My egg hatched ... now what?



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm so excited ... one of my Libyan eggs hatched! Now what do I do with him? Should I put him on a paper towel for a while and leave him in the incubator like I do with the box turtle hatchlings? Any advice would me much appreciated!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm sorry I have no advice for you, but that must be REALLY exciting!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't have that species, but congratulations. did his egg sack absorb yet?


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 1, 2011)

PICTURES??????  congrats!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 1, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> PICTURES??????  congrats!!



Not the greatest picture but at least you can kind of see him. He looks just like his mama!


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 2, 2011)

Awsome!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 2, 2011)

Different people have different methods here mine if it helps: Upon hatching (completely out of the egg) I first place them in a shallow water dish to drink. The water is tepid to slightly warmer. It is suprising how many day old babies will drink immediately. I then place them in a brooder. My brooder is simply another incubator with the temperature in the mid 80's (84-86) degrees. In that I have 6" x 6" x 4" containers that contain about 2" of sphagnum moss that is kept moist but not really wet. I also have an open water container within the brooder to keep the humidity up. I place the tortoise on top of the moss along with it's egg shell. Many baby tortoises will consume their own egg shell as their first food. I keep the babies in the brooder anywhere from 3-5 days depending on the progress of their yolk sac suture. Once it is basically closed up I place them in a regular enclosure which is a miniture version of the adults.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 2, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> Different people have different methods here mine if it helps: Upon hatching (completely out of the egg) I first place them in a shallow water dish to drink. The water is tepid to slightly warmer. It is suprising how many day old babies will drink immediately. I then place them in a brooder. My brooder is simply another incubator with the temperature in the mid 80's (84-86) degrees. In that I have 6" x 6" x 4" containers that contain about 2" of sphagnum moss that is kept moist but not really wet. I also have an open water container within the brooder to keep the humidity up. I place the tortoise on top of the moss along with it's egg shell. Many baby tortoises will consume their own egg shell as their first food. I keep the babies in the brooder anywhere from 3-5 days depending on the progress of their yolk sac suture. Once it is basically closed up I place them in a regular enclosure which is a miniture version of the adults.



Thank you! His yoke sac is already absorbed, so I will soak him and then put him in his own enclosure. Thank you very much!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 2, 2011)

He is so cute!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 2, 2011)

Aww 
So exciting.

Sorry no advice here, but more pics are needed please


----------



## Candy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh Kimber he is just beautiful, congratualtions. Keep us updated on him.


----------



## SailingMystic (Oct 2, 2011)

Soooo precious!! Congrats


----------



## Doritoinmontucky (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes congradulations, that is awsome.


----------

